# CZ-USA Announces New North American HQ and Manufacturing in Little Rock



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...american-hq-and-manufacturing-in-little-rock/


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

This sounds like a great bit of news for the Little Rock area. I really don't see where there's likely to be a downside to this move. More USA made guns ? Works for me !


----------



## terdog (May 6, 2019)

I wonder if theres anything coming down the pike for 'ol Dan Wesson too ...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...american-hq-and-manufacturing-in-little-rock/


Yup, read about this. Good news!


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

How's this coming along, a year later?

Or was it just pleasant talk?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't want to work there. I'd never bring home a paycheck.


----------



## Laufer (Dec 26, 2018)

Tangof: Nice point.

Working at Czechpoint USA or whichever location (in east TN?) distributed my VZ-58 rifle might also cause trouble.


----------

